# Electric Vehicle Emblem



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

While working on my conversion, I realize that I'll need a decent "Electric" vehicle emblem to show off with. I'm converting a 1965 Spitfire, so I'd like for it to match the aesthetic. I can almost swear that I came across a vendor for multiple emblems and a nice cursive one that would look great next to the cursive "Spitfire" already on the back. But, I forgot to bookmark it, and I've lost the site. All I can find now is the blocky emblems that look like they belong on a '80s Geo Metro.

Any help?


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

PM me if you are interested in a custom machined one


----------



## desiv (May 20, 2008)

I've seen this one on a few sites:
http://www.evparts.com/prod-AC2810.htm

desiv
p.s. I know nothing about the dealer, that's a google search result.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

That's the blocky one I was talking about. Sure, it looked futuristic in the '80s, but it would look goofy on my car.


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

You can get modern (convex profile) block letters that stick on, similar to stock automotive badging (and without the 80's black bar look) for a couple of bucks per letter.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

Where at Manntis?


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

The same suppliers who sell them to auto manufacturers sell them to other dealers who will deal with the public. 

I'm bringing in a few sets saying "electric" at $2.99/letter. Shipping is bugger all, since they're so light.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I understand that these sources exist. I was hoping you might provide who they are. Website? Name? What do they look like?

Thanks.


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

Bottomfeeder said:


> I understand that these sources exist. I was hoping you might provide who they are. Website? Name? What do they look like?
> 
> Thanks.


Magna
Kaiser Plastics
BASF
etc.
As for dealers, check your local plastics wholesale & mfg. listings in the yellow pages. You'd be surprised how many businesses aren't online, but can still be reached the old fashioned way.


----------



## Zer0 (May 9, 2008)

Here's two online places that I found:
http://www.badgeyourride.com/
http://www.customonlinesigns.com/chrome_automobile_emblems

but just the word "electric" will set you back about 24 USD

I think that if you tried someone local like Manntis said, you could probably get a much better price.


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

yep - if I'd bought a few more sets the price would have dropped to $1.75 a letter.


----------

